

Switzerland Wants to Become the World's Data Vault - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/swiss-set-sights-becoming-worlds-data-vault

======
salient
Will that data be as "secure" from the US government as their banking
information is these days?

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/11/us-tax-
switzerland...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/11/us-tax-switzerland-
idUSBRE9B80S320131211)

Also, remember when Switzerland helped the US government by banning Assange's
account? So much for having a "strong reputation" in data protection.

[http://mashable.com/2010/12/06/wikileaks-
switzerland/](http://mashable.com/2010/12/06/wikileaks-switzerland/)

If they are really serious about this, good on them. But one should approach
them with a little skepticism given their not so flawless track record.

